# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Old boss in dreams

## Burned up

I'm getting rather bored of my former boss appearing in my dreams.  I think I know what he's doing there but also wondered if anyone else has these experiences.

His personality is one of coming across as a competent "safe pair of hands" and as someone who can not only tolerate fools but diplomatically get the better of them.  He is also short-tempered and can get obsessive about seemingly minor things sometimes.  I've hardly seen him for 4 years.

My guess is that he represents a part of my self that I'm developing.  I'm taking the lead in my life more then ever just now, rather than relying on others to come up with what I need (as I did when he was my boss!).

What do others think?

----------

